# SWEET JESUS! Executed For Smuggling WEED?



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

AUSTRALIAN PRIME MINISTER CLAIMS HE "FEELS" FOR SCHAPELLE CORBY 
April 14, 2005 

John Howard claims to "feel" for accused drug-trafficker Schapelle Corby, who collapsed in a Bali court today. 

Denpasar District Court had expected to hear today if prosecutors wanted Corby to get the death penalty if convicted of smuggling 4.1kg of marijuana into Bali last October. Corby, who has been ill for some time, fainted in court. The trial has now been adjourned to next Thursday. 

"I feel for anybody who is under the sort of stress she is under," said Mr Howard. "I don't know the circumstances of the case, that is a matter for the Indonesian courts, I am not in possession of all the facts. I just hope justice is done and she's treated fairly and decently and we have to have faith in the Indonesian justice system because that is the system that is trying her," he said. 

"Although there was understandably a lot of interest in the Corby case, Australians must 'respect' the processes of the Indonesian justice system," Mr Howard said. 

Prime Minister Howard very often gloats about his 'respect' for the laws of foreign states, which include the death penalty.


----------

